# Long Term Nioxin Vitamin Users - please help



## TwentyTwenty (May 5, 2010)

I have female pattern baldness and I've been taking Nioxin vitamins for 5-6 months but have only seen sparse peach fuzz type growth at my hairline but nowhere else and no other growth, no thickening and no retention of the fuze. My hair does not even seem to be growing at its pre-nioxin vitamin rate.  Any one else use have this experience?  I'm thinking of discontinuing them .


----------



## Liberianmami26 (May 5, 2010)

i've been using Nioxin since January and i've noticed it has taken my hair growth from 1/3 and 1/4 to 1/2 and 1/3 which is from .33 and .25 depending on the area to .50 and .33 in the same areas i measured with my braids but i havent experienced anything negative yet and plan on continuing to use it. it does nothing for my nails though or i havent seen any yet


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (May 5, 2010)

I am currently taking Nioxin Vits and it wasn't until I started taking them that my bald area started to fill in.  I have been taking them since March.  However I took 1 twice a day and now have went to 1 per day.  I noticed the rate of growth did slow down.  I am thinking of upping it back to 2/day.  I really like them.  I see results in my nails, but I don't retain my nail growth.  I have a very terrible habit of peeling them once I see length...longtime habit. 

HTH, and good luck!


----------



## TwentyTwenty (May 5, 2010)

thank you for the reply. I am at a loss for why my hair isnt responding to the vitamins.


----------

